# First Frameless Kill!



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

This guy was bugging me, so I waited till he landed, and took the shot. He was on a tree and nearly parallel to me, so the "giant" 3/8" steel didn't completely destroy him. At 17 feet I felt pretty proud. (It was probably a lucky shot though)


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Great to see other people shooting frameless/bareback style so liberating not having a bulky frame. What size tubing is that.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Devon minnow said:


> Great to see other people shooting frameless/bareback style so liberating not having a bulky frame. What size tubing is that.


It's 1632.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I really like 1632 especially looped with 9.5 mm steel. Been trying out Dankung cocktail tubes for most of the summer. Just remove there pouch and reattach a new pouch to one of the loop. 2040-1632 is good with 8mm steel, 1842-1632 is good with 8mm steel and lead and 9.5mm steel. Haven't used 1745-1632 yet but 2050-1632 will throw up to 13mm steel but is probably better with no more than 10mm lead.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

frameless shooting should be very powerful too.

I think it's enough to make a small game hunt


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha right on bud, cannon balled the little sucker.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

Very cool...great shooting sir. Great tips on the tubing/ammo. This stuff going in the frameless section of my no-fail laptop (ya' know the one with a wire spiral)


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

HA HA not much meat on that one Bro :rofl:


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

this sounds dumb but does anyone have pics of shooting frameless or can explain it thanks guys


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

slingitgood said:


> this sounds dumb but does anyone have pics of shooting frameless or can explain it thanks guys


I put some up on the thread you started.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey man... nice shot.

How do skin that? And how do you cook it?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

slingitgood said:


> this sounds dumb but does anyone have pics of shooting frameless or can explain it thanks guys


Joey Jfive has some great Youtube videos. I recommend pfs instead...because I love 'em.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot!


----------

